# Save the date template



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok guys. For the 1st time, I think I'm going to send out "save the date flyers". I don't want anything that takes too much time or money since I put a lot of effort & money into the actual invite. I have seen some pretty cool layouts & really like the ones I have seen with pics from Halloween parties past. Would love to do something like that but really need a jumping off point. Does anyone know of a great website I could get a really neat template I could add photos to? Doesn't necessarily have to have a specific place for pics, I could just put them on how I want them them color photocopy it for my guests. I love the email invites too but some of my guests aren't so computer savvy & I don't have very many email addresses anyway. Thanks in advance for any help you all can give. I am thankful I have this site to ask my fellow Halloween enthusiasts for advice & info. You all rock!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

My favorite STD that I ever did was a magnet. I bought the kit at Staples, and we printed the party info on them. Got a lot of positive feedback from the friends, they just stuck it on the fridge, and didn't lose it.

Here's a link to a similar product, actually the business card size would be great!! they didn't cost a lot to mail, either, we just stuck them in a small envelope.

Amazon.com: Avery Ink Jet Magnetic Business Cards, 10 Precut Cards/Sheet, 30 Cards/Pack (8374): Office Products

I wish I had a picture to show you!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

i have been thinking about a Save the Date magnet for my first WITCHY party. Now I know I want to do this. Thanks for the confirmation that this is a good idea, MHooch. 

Witch Hazel do you have Publisher on your computer. If you have Microsoft Office you probably do. It is easy to use and you could create something easily. If not check out a cheap print shop type software. You can probaby get one for $10-$20 and then be able to print banners, cards, etc.

I am headed over to Publisher to see what I can do.


----------



## jenawade (Oct 8, 2006)

MHooch I love this idea! I'm going to print them on plain paper using a business card template, run them through my Xyron Laminator (since I've had some laminate cartridges several years now without using them), run them through our paper cutter, then add a piece of magnetic tape on the back. That will only cost me $3.82 total for some 1" x 3' magnetic tape I just ordered on eBay.



MHooch said:


> My favorite STD that I ever did was a magnet. I bought the kit at Staples, and we printed the party info on them. Got a lot of positive feedback from the friends, they just stuck it on the fridge, and didn't lose it.
> 
> Here's a link to a similar product, actually the business card size would be great!! they didn't cost a lot to mail, either, we just stuck them in a small envelope.
> 
> ...


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Printersdevil, I have a Hallmark program I might be able to use. MHooch, what did u use for the background on the magnet? That is a great idea too! I know if something is posted on my fridge, I see it often & don't forget it! A flyer is too easy to lose or throw away. Thanks for the ideas guys!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

The only color that the kit came in was white, but we had a pic of Freddy on it and a variation of the "one, two, Freddy's coming for you" poem with all the info in it. (The party theme was "80's movies" so Freddy was a natural choice, and we got his pic off the internet and dragged and clicked it.) And some blood splashes here and there. Turned out really cool, I never took a pic of it, though, to show you what I mean.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

MHooch I think I'm gonna pick up that kit today & start working on it. Hopefully will have them ready to mail next week. I'll def take a pic & post it to let everyone see how it turns out. Thanks again for the idea!


----------



## blackcat1977 (Aug 16, 2010)

hi, i'm new to this site, just skimming ideas for parties. gets harder ever year to come up with new stuff. i really like the idea of the magnet save-the -dates, might have to steal that one! luckily i just happen to have magnet paper...


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Second the magnet idea. I did them last year and they were easy, looked great and everyone liked them...


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Well I picked up the magnet stationary set from Staples & I've been working on them. Have to get new ink for my printer & then I'll print them up. I'll post pics soon. Pretty excited about how it is turning out!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

You can print out a toe tag templete and attached to a magnet. I don't know what the pricing is but if you can't find the kits Joannes and Michaels have sheets of magnets. Print out a 8.5 x 11 sheet of paper with eight toe tages printed up with date and ect. glue to magnets sheets and cut out. Or print out on card stock and glue a small dot magnet to the back. You can even design your own toe tag and age your card stock with tea.


----------

